# Corona cortez



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am very happy to say that at PPG in Kentucky I have finally wrangled up a Corona brush. They have everything from Denver, shelby, vegas, excalibur and I bought a cortez today and I love it!!!

I am not kidding in comparison to production from yesterday to todays work load....I did MUCH, MUCH more....as a matter of fact, I feel like I see light at the end of the tunnel.

thanks for a great link to some brush talk. It was high time I broke out of my PURDY rut.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Cood for you sage! I made the switch from Purdy to Corona about 15 years ago and never looked back. Try some of the other brushes, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

There are some great brushes. Always seem to be the first to disappear.


----------

